# ISO: Knitting needles made in America?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

As a beginning knitter I've picked up some Boye and Susan Bates needles. Although they are fine needles, I'm sorry to see both brands are made in China.

Can you suggest any made in America knitting needles that are reasonably priced? I'd be glad for a link, if you have one. 


stef


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Brittany needles are. They are made of Birch, very light weight and nice to work with. For some reason I cannot post links, my copy and past function doesn't seem to be working right now. Do a search on Google for knitting needles made in America.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow, pencil sharpener---very creative thinking! I'm going to do that! I try to buy USA wherever I can---make your own is even better. I'm going to remember Brittany Needles too for future reference. Thanks for the question and thanks for the answers.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

If you make your own needles from the skewers, please make sure they are good skewers. The cheap ones splinter really bad and cause a big mess. Those cheap things from the dollar store are not real bamboo.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks, Marchwind, I found them.

As to making my own? Hmmm. Maybe not just yet. 


stef


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm quite certain that Signature Needle Arts needles are made in the US.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I also got out my game of pick up sticks.  I think they were a size 7 according to my gauge.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I also got out my game of pick up sticks.  I think they were a size 7 according to my gauge.


Who'd a thought?

That is so clever! :goodjob:


stef


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

My sister wanted me to teach her how to knit. She had yarn, but no needles. I showed her how to cast on and knit on two pencils. She did buy needles after learning the basics.

I have also used dowels cut to length and sharpened in a pencil sharpener.


----------

